
Discover the right investors for your startup - fab_dudek
https://glassdollar.com/
======
fab_dudek
GlassDollar is an investor discovery tool for founders who’d rather create
than waste time on the fundraising process.

Based on your industry, start-up stage and location, GlassDollar shows you
investors that are most likely to be interested in your start-up.

